# Electrical safety guide



## سفيان عبد الباري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى أن أفيدكم بهاته المشاركة المتواضعة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مناظر مخيفة لحوادث الكهرباء
حمانا الله وإخوتنا منها


----------



## almasry (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م نوفل الملاح (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## arelshazly (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

المخاطر الكهربائية محيط بنا فى العمل و المنزل و فى كل مكان حمانا الله و أياكم منها و شكراُ جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sayed00 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى سفيان - هذا الكتاب جيد للطلبة الدارسين للكهرباء و كذلك المبتدئين فى مجال الكهرباء

نعم الكهرباء خطيرة مع من يجهل بقواعد السلامة عليها - لكن هى اقل خطورة من كثير من المخاطر فى المواقع الانشائية


تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## medhat56 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
بارك اللة لك


----------

